# fulgrim



## chaoslover (Aug 3, 2009)

hi a quick question, during the horus heresy i know fulgrim was taken over by a daemon.... when slaneesh elevated this daemon to a daemon prince what happened to theactual fulgrim? was he elevated aswell or not? slightly confused. thanks


----------



## Azerel (Aug 3, 2009)

*Fulgrim*

my understanding was that Fulgrim was unable to deal the Killing blow to his brother Priarch so he gave in to the Deamon to finish the job (Fairy). the Deamon then decided to stay in control and locked the Pimarch part of him in the back of his mind. so he will force Fulgrim to watch all the atrocities commited by him and in his name.
So Fulgrim the primarch alive but prioner in his own mind. Deamon elavated to Prince but fulgrims essence would still be there watching not as prisoner. 
Good enough i say going against the Emporer and his Brothers.


----------



## Brother Subtle (May 24, 2009)

^ as above. fulgrim's consious was improsioned within his own mind when the deemy took over. bound to watch through his own eyes the horror that he would commit for all eternity.

http://wh40k.lexicanum.com/wiki/Fulgrim

i remember reading somewhere that a long time later the daemon was able to fully destroy what was left of fulgrim in his mind thus totally removing all traces of him... cant rememeber where i read that but.


----------



## Mossy Toes (Jun 8, 2009)

Fulgrim hesitated as he was about to kill Ferrus Manus, but the deamon drove him to doing the deed. Afterwards, realizing what he had done, he was about to commit suicide - when the deamon spoke to him, telling him to consider the compromise of "oblivion". Fulgrim accepts, and the deamon takes complete control of him, locking his away (still screaming and aware) in a corner of his mind.


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

Brother Subtle said:


> http://wh40k.lexicanum.com/wiki/Fulgrim
> 
> i remember reading somewhere that a long time later the daemon was able to fully destroy what was left of fulgrim in his mind thus totally removing all traces of him... cant rememeber where i read that but.


Try not to use Lexicanum as a final source of background material 

I highly doubt that the Daemon would have destroyed what was left of Fulgrim's consciousness. The Daemon himself says that Fulgrim's screams amuse him, and that hes happy to keep Fulgrim around (Or words to that effect!) 

Back on the main topic My take is that: 

Well we know that the Daemon possessed Fulgrim's body and mind and then that 'Fulgrim' was elevated to the ranks of the Daemon Princes. I think its a simple matter of the Daemonically-possessed Fulgrim was elevated to a Daemon Prince, whilst the 'real Fulgrim' remains trapped within the corners of his own mind.


----------



## MontytheMighty (Jul 21, 2009)

was the daemon that possessed Fulgrim a greater daemon?


----------



## Brother Subtle (May 24, 2009)

Didn't say mate. Other than it was a slanneshi daemon...


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

Fulgrim's body is now the carrier for the elevated daemon, basically a puppet meat sack filled disproportionately with the essence of the daemon...reminds me of the alien from the first MIB movie. lol

CP

so technically Fulgrim is not a daemon, so he was not elevated. The daemon possessing the puppet meat sack "Fulgrim" was elevated while in possession of said puppet meat sack. so i can see where the confusion sets in. Just because the physical body is what you know as "Fulgrim," the actual Fulgrim is trapped in the corner of the possessing daemon's mind. Hopefully this makes some sense to you.

CP


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

Essentially Fulgrim is an uber-Possessed Marine rather than a run of the mill Daemon Prince


----------

